# Georgia Duck Hunting Lease



## smuhunter (Oct 3, 2005)

I am still looking for a place to shoot a few ducks in Georgia.  Does anyone know of a place that is within a couple hours of Atlanta.  I will be happy to find a couple of farm ponds or a swamp somewhere.  As far as I know it will just be me hunting with a guest every now and then.


----------



## Model70 (Oct 3, 2005)

*ck market bulletin*

guy has some "flooded" timber near Elberton for lease


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 4, 2005)

Got a number or any other info for the "flooded timber"?


----------



## Model70 (Oct 4, 2005)

*MArket Bulletin*

http://www.agr.georgia.gov/

This is all the info I have


----------



## Model70 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Will check when I get home lter this week on DUCK LEASE*

Apparently the same ad is not in the online version of the Market bulletin,   I check when get back home later this week....


----------



## smuhunter (Oct 6, 2005)

*I Found A Lease!!!*

I found the lease that you were referring to and spoke to the guy.  From what it sounds like, the place is sweet...but for $12,000 it should be.  There is 6 acres of flooded timber and a 1 acre roost pond about a 1/4 mile away.  I would not rule this out because it sounds great, but I am not sure about the cost.  That is a lot of trips to Canada, Argentina and South Dakota!


----------



## Model70 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Yikes !!!!!!!!!!*



			
				smuhunter said:
			
		

> I found the lease that you were referring to and spoke to the guy.  From what it sounds like, the place is sweet...but for $12,000 it should be.  There is 6 acres of flooded timber and a 1 acre roost pond about a 1/4 mile away.  I would not rule this out because it sounds great, but I am not sure about the cost.  That is a lot of trips to Canada, Argentina and South Dakota!




12K, is alot,     glad you got in touch,  that explains why the lease has been out there for months.....

For 850.00 you could hunt deer, duck , turkey, fish.....with us   2 beaver ponds and a 27 acre lake,  which has some big flocks of geese come through while we were bow hunting


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 7, 2005)

12000 dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   In Ga.? Either I'm misunderstanding something or that guy has lost his mind.  My 2$ worth.


----------



## EON (Oct 7, 2005)

Where was this located, anyone know?


----------



## Model70 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Elberton*

this duck lease is outside Elberton, GA


----------



## SGaither (Oct 7, 2005)

That can't be right, the guy must be a duck hunter also and not want anyone else to hunt it unless it would pay for a nice Argentina hunt for him and a couple of his buddies.  $12,000.00 is way too much to lease in my opinion, now if that is what he is asking to sell this property for where do I get in line to look at this?


----------

